# Junit-ant



## lernen.2007 (19. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

ich will die junit tests ausführen. Ich habe mir mit ant so was vorgestellt:

<path id="test.classpath">
   <pathelement location="${appsellrver.lib-dir}/tests.jar" />
 </path>


 <target name="test-junit-jar">
   <junit fork="yes" haltonfailure="no">
     <formatter type="plain" usefile="false" />
     <classpath refid="test.classpath" />
   </junit>
 </target>

Die JUNIT-Tests sind in ein tests.jar gepackt. Aber so funktioniert irgendwie nicht.Hat jemand eine Ahnung warum?

Danke


----------

